# Saunders/LPL 67D Dichroic enlarger for B&W prints?



## photoblair (Sep 30, 2013)

I recently purchased a Saunders/LPL 67D Dichroic enlarger at a garage sale.  It appears to be in good working order and complete.  Any opinions or advise on using this to enlarge B&W negatives?  I am getting back into film photography after many years and am wondering if this would be a good beginners enlarger.


----------



## ann (Sep 30, 2013)

As long as it is in working condition, yes.  You won't need to use all three color channels. only magenta and yellow.


----------



## photoblair (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Ann


----------



## compur (Oct 1, 2013)

Saunder/LPL enlargers are top quality.


----------

